# Diablo 2 TCP/IP



## C-Dogg (Jan 7, 2008)

Alright here's the deal.. I have 2 computers one running xp and another running vista.. but they don't have internet. I'm using a linksys wrt45g and i also have a hub..which is also linksys. They don't find each other when i try to network. me and my brother are trying to play diablo 2 again over tcp/ip but on the vista it can host and join a game....xp can't host won't let me "join" my own game or connect to server to join. I have tried several things.......Nothin. IDK...Maybe i should post this in networking because i can't network the computers in the first place.....


----------



## C-Dogg (Jan 7, 2008)

nevermind i'll get the network working first


----------



## C-Dogg (Jan 7, 2008)

ok the network is working on vista but i'm not sure about the xp but same problem......

On the xp if i try to host a game "Failed to join game" and if i try to join "cannot connect to server" the vista can host and join


----------

